# Rainy Feb + gopro



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well looking at the weather coming up and all the rain, fishing for feb its just about over. The terrible conditions and work have meant limited/very quick trips and the fish have also been very quiet. I have caught numerous mack tuna, barracuda and sharks but the quality fish have been a little scarce.
Going out in the big swell has been interesting where one trip almost ended in disaster. I was running the gauntlet when a rouge wave stood up out the back of the long bank and as i climbed a few meters up the vertical face, it began to break and swallow me up. I was engulfed and held under in the washing machine for a good 30 secs. I was really struggling and when i finally came up to spit out the water and have one breath another wave smashed me. After a couple more waves i finally was able to regain my breath. It was worrying as i thought i was going to drown. My pfd1 wade it much worse as it kept me in the wave and i couldn't swim down under the wash. After i wiped away the tears i had another go realising that i only had enough time to paddle out to the reef and back. Fortunately i got out and also landed a spotty, to make it all worthwhile. Another memorable trip saw me tackling the big swell and a crowd gathering to watch the crazy man. When i finally got out i looked back at the beach and saw the crowd applauding. Naturally i claimed it raising my paddle in victory. I had the reef to myself all morning.

This month also saw me trying Nico's Gopro head cam. As soon as i edit the footage i will post it up. In the footage you can see Ant "the wave whisperer" hit the beach and immediately proceed to successfully tackle the waves, while i patiently wait and finally get out without having to deal with any big waves. I must say that although it looks easy, but the swell was small. Due to the long shallow bank and the low tide, i did have to wait a good 20mins for a break and any other time it would have involved some serious sand monsters that are prevalent atm. The jew was caught on 20lb leader and an extremely loose drag. It was a just reward for a tough mornings fishing in ordinary conditions. Anyway here's some pics of the fish i have caught.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlGhtnj7 ... VQ&index=1

Thanks for the pro editing Clive aka safa love your work.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Carnster, it's actually heart warming to hear that our white water mojo kings think twice in the big stuff. But wow, just solid fish on the table.

Mate with your constant run of fresh fish, can I ask, what is your favourite eating fish?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah Dru eating fish pretty much every day and i have been very lucky to convert most times as it's been one hit and then time to go home. I do enjoy eating mackeral, but i rate the jew and most of all the cobia. I have been dusted 3 times now by big cobes whilst trolling for macks and it is getting very frustrating. With 40m+ of line peeling off the spool out the back of the yak, they have plenty of room to get down into the reef in 25m of water. I am very careful in the surf particularly since i have no hatch. Ant pretty much just goes and usually gets out somehow.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I have a 300Mb quicktime file does anyone know how i can load it on here from my macbook pro?


----------



## Dubbzy (Jan 12, 2013)

As always mate, some great fish there!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

unbelievable, not only can you catch fish but tackling white water like that, bloody awesome (I would have shat myself and stayed on shore!)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What a great selection of delicious fish.
Well earned by the sound of it. Surf just scares the shit of of me.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

haha you crack me up cris, you do very well in the surf with the yak you have, no hatch and rods strapped. wish i was on the beach to watch though, reminds me of the time i got barrelled by a solid 6 footer at belongil on the old green yak u know. the kayak pushed me into the sand bar (very shallow) and i had to wait until the pressure stopped to let me up, but i deserved it considering i decided to take the wave to show off in front of friends haha. i got a head dip/barrel on the next one though to show good sport lol.

good fish for tough condition, i've only got some little spotted lately but big stuff to come i assure you!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The one man reference book for the entire range of east coast pelagics. I bow to you sir.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad you didn't drown mate :shock:...Some nice fish or a month of tough conditions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Like them, is that wat yer talken about !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Like them, is that wat yer talken about !


That's what i'm talkin about baby! say it 3 times. lol.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> haha you crack me up cris, you do very well in the surf with the yak you have, no hatch and rods strapped. wish i was on the beach to watch though, reminds me of the time i got barrelled by a solid 6 footer at belongil on the old green yak u know. the kayak pushed me into the sand bar (very shallow) and i had to wait until the pressure stopped to let me up, but i deserved it considering i decided to take the wave to show off in front of friends haha. i got a head dip/barrel on the next one though to show good sport lol.
> 
> good fish for tough condition, i've only got some little spotted lately but big stuff to come i assure you!


Look forward to going fishing again Sam for sure. Let me know when you are going to come up!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

We missed ya at the comp mate,we had no weapon of mass destruction..........." That's what THEY were talking about"
Good solid fish mate ,you going to be doing lots of editing I'm sure Chris


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Mate you always seem to find some random female to pose with your fish

You not the man with the Golden Gun are you ?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong Mr C, but are you the only person on this planet who uses a heavy aluminium-shaft paddle with square blades? :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah it came with the yak when i bought it. It seems to do the job for me. Nothing flash about any of my gear.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I really enjoyed your video and report, thanks for going to the trouble Carnster and Safa.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the vid Chris or should that be Chuck


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I could tell you Rod, but then i might have to kill you'll. lol.
Nah not the s-a-d technique, this time. More like the go-go-go technique. 
Thanks again for you kind words guys. 
A new paddle would be awesome and a sounder, gps, walky talky, expensive rod/reel, stealth yak......... 
I can only dream of these things on a teachers salary. sob, sob.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Can't think of many better places to mount a gopro, awesome


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

great fishing as always... would love to get a nice jewy from a yak =)


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Some one should sponser Cris that would cover all those new things that we think he deserves. Shimano, Daiwa?? Any takers lol


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

carnster said:


> I could tell you Rod, but then i might have to kill you'll. lol.
> Nah not the s-a-d technique, this time. More like the go-go-go technique.
> Thanks again for you kind words guys.
> A new paddle would be awesome and a sounder, gps, walky talky, expensive rod/reel, stealth yak.........
> I can only dream of these things on a teachers salary. sob, sob.


Honest. Start with the paddle.


----------

